# cannaoil or canna butter?



## HowardWCampbell (Feb 13, 2009)

What do you prefer, and why? 

Seems like butter is more popular, but lots of people use cooking oil. I'm very new at cooking w/ cannabis and I'm try to find a recipe that works for me. So far I've tried a couple times to make coconut oil, but I was disappointed with the potency. At 3/4+gram per serving, I felt the potency was lacking in my last batch.

I can only cook when I have the house to myself, so I'm limited to cook times of 6-7 hours. What I'm trying to do right now is figure out the best way to extract the thc from the bud. Once I figure that part out, I can start baking. 

My first try, I heated a small amount of oil and 1/2g of ground bud @230F in a muffin pan for 2 hours. I ate the oil w/o straining the bud out. I don't think I felt any effects from it at all.

My second try, I heated water and coconut oil, along with 1.5 g of ground bud, and some trimmings. I kept that on a medium-low boil for 6 hours. I strained the bud out, then cooled the mixture to separate the oil and water. I added about half of the oil to my coffee this morning. I've got a decent body buzz, but it really didn't come out until I smoked a small bowl.

I've been experimenting with firecrackers for the past month and it seems I get a much stronger high with less weed making them. I just don't like the taste of the ground bud.

Where am I going wrong with the oil, or should I try butter instead? Do I need to cook it longer? Any ideas are appreciated. As I type this, I think that oil has been creeping up on me Maybe it just takes me a little longer?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Butter is easier. It Hardens at a lower temp. Making separation easy,


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm trying to make butter with an early harvested female and trimmings today. First attempt and Im going w butter, i think it has a wider range of uses, buttered toast anyone!?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

I put it on toast.....Then I am toasted.


----------



## Jash1297 (Feb 14, 2009)

mmmmm toast


----------



## Big P (Feb 14, 2009)

i make my own thc pills,

 get your bud ground up. for shwag i take 2 grams and that blows my head off for super kind bud 1 gram will blow your face off

anyway take 2 grams of very finely ground bud and i mean like dust

put it in a pyrex very small bowl 

then add olive oil untill the weed is saturated


put it in the oven at 295 deg f for 45 min to 1.5 hours

stir it once half way through cooking

take the bowl outa the oven and let cool

now if you got a real hairy chest u can just eat that shit with a spoon, i instead pack it into empty pill caps weed oil and all.

i dont like to strain it dont wanna lose any potency

anyway if u eat 2 grams of shwag get ready to be outa this world for a good 4 hours


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Feb 14, 2009)

I got mine in the crock pot w some water simmering away now, took on a bright green color and now darkening as the chlorophyl cooks out. Going to strain then pour boiling water over the trim to wash in the remaining butter, should be pretty potent. Using an ENTIRE female with most of the early bud that was on it to make 2 sticks of butter worth. Will update later when I sample it...hope i am destroyed when I do


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Feb 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Butter is easier. It Hardens at a lower temp. Making separation easy,


Coconut oil is a solid @ <77F. 

How do you separate the butter and water? I started with the coconut oil because it takes a long time to go rancid, and doesn't need to be refrigerated. I'm going to give butter a try though.


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Feb 14, 2009)

After it's done simering you put it in the fridge, the water will be below the solidified butter so you lift off the butter "puck" and toss the shit colored water. Easy as pie, or cake if you prefer cake...mmmm cake


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Feb 14, 2009)

Big P, that is my ultimate goal, thc pills. Right now I'm just trying to perfect the thc extraction process. How many pills does 2 grams make? How many do you take at once? +rep for sharing your recipe. I've been cooking at lower temps, maybe I need to try a higher one.

I only smoke about a gram a day most days. If a 1/4g bowl gets me stoned, seems to me eating a 1/2g ought to have a pretty strong effect. That's what has me thinking I'm not extracting the maximum amount of thc out of my buds.

I think I underestimated that 3/4g I ate yesterday. It took a long time to hit me, but by the end of my post the damn letters on the keyboard kept moving around on me. Next time I'll go for 1g per dose.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Feb 14, 2009)

Jizzmaster0 said:


> After it's done simering you put it in the fridge, the water will be below the solidified butter so you lift off the butter "puck" and toss the shit colored water. Easy as pie, or cake if you prefer cake...mmmm cake


Sounds simple enough. Let us know how your butter turns out. Thanks for all the help everyone. Anyone else have any opinions to offer?


----------



## Big P (Feb 14, 2009)

HowardWCampbell said:


> Big P, that is my ultimate goal, thc pills. Right now I'm just trying to perfect the thc extraction process. How many pills does 2 grams make? How many do you take at once? +rep for sharing your recipe. I've been cooking at lower temps, maybe I need to try a higher one.
> 
> I only smoke about a gram a day most days. If a 1/4g bowl gets me stoned, seems to me eating a 1/2g ought to have a pretty strong effect. That's what has me thinking I'm not extracting the maximum amount of thc out of my buds.
> 
> I think I underestimated that 3/4g I ate yesterday. It took a long time to hit me, but by the end of my post the damn letters on the keyboard kept moving around on me. Next time I'll go for 1g per dose.


 
well i use size '000" capsules which are the biggest, after the oil and weed mixture cools i mix it with a few spoons of corn starch until it becomes a bit like thicker consistancy, i do this so when i spread the paste across the pill encapsulating machine it seems to make it more mixed evenly, cuz my goal is to get the same mix of oil weed and starch in each pill for greater pill confomity

when cooking a mix like this, usually 1 gram weed worth is = 5 large pills

i eat 1 gram of the kind bud and i get so fucked up I end up having to take a few shots just to chill out and relax cuz i freek out a lil

so what i would do for now is make a batch with just 1 gram, then when its done dont do the pill thing, just let it cool and stir it up real good before u scoop a tspoon full and just eat half the mix with a spoon. it doesnt taste good but to me its better than a fire cracker. i usually immidiatly chase it with water

anyway eat half the mix on an empty stomach so that would = 1/2 gram

but if its shwag i would eat the whole gram,

if its good shit eat 1/2 a gram worth of mix

wait an hour and 45 min. if u pretty sure its not gonna be strong enough then pop the rest of it down, and you will be in Japan within the hour, or if you feel it and are satisfied then lay back and relax you have just arrived at Tokyo International airport


----------



## Big P (Feb 14, 2009)

heres where i got my '000' pills and the caper thingy

http://www.cap-m-quik.com/


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Easier to put it on toast


----------



## Big P (Feb 14, 2009)

ya i feel ya, the pills give you a few nasty burps too


i took 5 pills last night but i didnt feel it for some reason, however the night before i took 5 and i was knocked off my ass


now im sitting here with like 45 pills of this shit in the freezer.

should i take 5 or 6

that is the question

pizza has been ordered. buds have been drawn and quartered

Scotch is chilling in the freezer

is it a shitty valentines day present to order pizza for your old lady?I hope not


who else is gonna dose with me on this grand day? anyone eating Hashish on this day? The 14th day in the second month of the 4,544,743,884th year of our lord the SUN?



.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

I have heard this very complaint about the pills. Exactly.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks Big P. I'll give your recipe a try next week. I'm using my homegrown bagseed. Not quite kind bud, but much better than schwag.

diemdepyro, I'll try the butter as well. I'll try the butter w/ 1g and I'll try the oil w/ 1g. I think I'll probably use oil more often though. It's easier for me to store. If I make the butter, I'll either have to use it right away, or freeze it. Once the butter is made though, it doesn't get much easier than making toast 

I ate a 1/2g of bud in a couple firecrackers earlier. I don't think they are anymore potent than the oil I made, now that I've tried them w/o smoking. 

I'm starting to think it may just take large doses to get me stoned by eating it. Maybe my tolerance is higher than I think. Thanks for all the help so far everybody, keep it coming.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Feb 14, 2009)

Big P said:


> now im sitting here with like 45 pills of this shit in the freezer.
> 
> should i take 5 or 6
> 
> ...


Can I come hang out at your house?


----------



## Big P (Feb 14, 2009)

HowardWCampbell said:


> Thanks Big P. I'll give your recipe a try next week. I'm using my homegrown bagseed. Not quite kind bud, but much better than schwag.
> 
> diemdepyro, I'll try the butter as well. I'll try the butter w/ 1g and I'll try the oil w/ 1g. I think I'll probably use oil more often though. It's easier for me to store. If I make the butter, I'll either have to use it right away, or freeze it. Once the butter is made though, it doesn't get much easier than making toast
> 
> ...


 
ya like my bud is deadly right now and if i roll a 1 gram joint im pretty bazed if i smoke half of it by myself but it still takes me 1 gram if i eat it to get fucked up. I think cuz its more powerful and lasts longer. just dose what u think will work if your not messed up in an hour and a half take more


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Mine hits in about 40 to 60 minutes/You are wasted!


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Feb 14, 2009)

Another hour and the crockpot weed stew should b done. Looks like a heap of shit really, the smell is permeated through the house lol. I never have been nauseated by weed...until now! Im going to take it off the heat and let it separate in the fridge shortly and try it tonight if it's ready. Thing is im gettin my stash tonight too so who knows, i may want both!


----------



## Big P (Feb 14, 2009)

took 5 pills about an hour ago


its creepin in slow


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

When you get to the half hallucinating constant body rush for 4 hours call me


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I ate .6g in some firecrackers yesterday. I only smoked one bowl, maybe 2 hours after I ate them. I stayed high for about 6 hours after smoking the bowl, but I felt very little before that. I guess the other times I had eaten them I had been able to smoke more, making me think they were stronger. In my very unscientific opinion, the oil was more potent, although I did use slightly more weed.

Is 6 hours enough to extract all the thc into the oil? I can't heat it for 12 hours straight like some do, but I could heat it for 6 hours, cool it, store it overnight, then give it six more hours the next day. Big P's recipe calls for higher temps than I've used so far, maybe that will make a difference.

Anyway, thanks for all the help so far. Big P, how did those pills work out for you last night? Jizzmaster, did you try the butter?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 15, 2009)

I use just below boiling and the butter is killer.


----------



## Big P (Feb 15, 2009)

the pill method gives u more speed, thats about its main advantage u can make a batch in 45 min.

the reason u use oil is cuz butter will burn at higher temps forcing you to extract for much longer time at a much lower temp


i made 50 pills on thursday using 10 grams of grade A buds


we finished them all by last night, i started building a torerance i topped out at nine pills last night

think im gonna take a break for a while, 9 pills is injesting about 2 grams of kind bud, but i did it over the whole day so it was staggered


----------



## poplars (Feb 15, 2009)

oil because I can cure cancer with it . . .


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, I tried the butter and that is some not tasty shit! I put about half a tsp. on each of 2 Kashi Strawberry waffles. I was also smoking weed out of my vaporizer so I cannot determine the stand alone effects but I had a body stone like never before. Completely falling asleep and useless for anything, was nice and narcotic. I will try this again later when my current vaporizer stone wears off and see the effects on the butter.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 19, 2009)

weed brownies made easy. i found if i just buy the brownie pack from the store were all you have to do is add oil, an egg, and some water. just take the vegtible oil in the amount they told you to add to the mix fry it in a pan with your weed till it turns dark green. i just put it on high and boil it. then add to the mix and follow directions. you should only need an 1/8 of weed. i got me and like 6 friends fucked on a double batch with a 1/2 oz of some shake. and it was easy hell i dont even know how to cook it was the first time i made brownies and i LOVED them.


----------



## malone84 (Oct 22, 2012)

heres what you need. 
1 1/2 sticks of butter
at least 7 grams of good bud, i used 14 grams
cinnamon sticks,
cheese cloth
strainer
tupperware
2 pots for water
a sauce pan
and a clear alcohol, i used smirnoff vodka because thats what was available to me. 
if you have an exhaust hood over your stove thats awesome, if not that works too.

boil the cinnamon i n one of the pots to cover the odor, be sure not to allow the water to boil off, which brings us to our next pot, which will be filled with water and kept on the stove as back up for refilling the sauce pan and the cinnamon pot. 
also, dont let all this water steam off. 

slowly melt all the butter into the sauce pan, once that is done pour yourfinely ground buds into the butter, along with 1-3 cups of vodka. and stir gently untill pot is completely wet the alcohol will help to extract the thc. bring the mix to a simmer, and when the alcohol has almost burned off, add water, maybe one or 2 cups at a time. the amount doesnt matter, but make sure it comes from your back up pot of already simmering water. now its a waiting game. check on your cook every 15 to 20 minutes to add water and stir.i cooked for 4 hours. when you are done allow to cool only long enough so that you can handle it. take you hand strainer, lined with cheese cloth and pour the mixture through into a tuppaware. at the end squeeze off any excess butter, as this is where the more potent stuff is. i put it in the freezer bc i needed to cure it fast, but the fridge for 4-5 hrs is good too. 1 v1/2 hours in the freezer, i made a nice banana bread with it. came out great. sworry for grammer, my son is crying and im tryting to be quick


----------

